# Porno-Abmahnungen von U+C: Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg leitet Ermittlung gegen Urmann ein



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Porno-Abmahnungen von U+C: Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg leitet Ermittlung gegen Urmann ein*

					Die Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen ist um eine Strafanzeige reicher: Nun hat auch die Kanzlei MMR eben jene gestellt und damit dafür gesorgt, dass die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft die Ermittlungen wegen schwerer Erpressung bzw. schwerem Betrug aufgenommen hat. Das Thema wird auch 2014 die Schlagzeilen begleiten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Porno-Abmahnungen von U+C: Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg leitet Ermittlung gegen Urmann ein*


----------



## polarwolf (3. Januar 2014)

Dass das ganze mit einem verpixelten Bild aus "The Witcher 2" garniert wird, hätte ja nicht sein müssen. Aber es ist gut, dass diesen dreisten Abzockern ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird, diese ganze Redtube-Masche war von Anfang an darauf angelegt, das Schamgefühl der Konsumenten zu treffen, die keinen Wirbel verursachen wollen und schnell bezahlen sollten. Wenn ich auch noch das Interview mit Herrn Urmann lese 

Interview Anwalt Urmann zu Abmahnung von Porno-Guckern | ZEIT ONLINE

in dem er sich als Verfechter des Urheberrechts darstellt, weil der Staat in seiner Aufgabe versage, weiß ich gar nicht, wo ich zuerst hink*tzen soll.


----------



## Atma (3. Januar 2014)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Dass das ganze mit einem verpixelten Bild aus "The Witcher 2" garniert wird, hätte ja nicht sein müssen. Aber es ist gut, dass diesen dreisten Abzockern ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird, diese ganze Redtube-Masche war von Anfang an darauf angelegt, das Schamgefühl der Konsumenten zu treffen, die keinen Wirbel verursachen wollen und schnell bezahlen sollten. Wenn ich auch noch das Interview mit Herrn Urmann lese
> 
> Interview Anwalt Urmann zu Abmahnung von Porno-Guckern | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> in dem er sich als Verfechter des Urheberrechts darstellt, weil der Staat in seiner Aufgabe versage, weiß ich gar nicht, wo ich zuerst hink*tzen soll.


Wahre Worte, aber leider hatte seine Masche Erfolg. Bei irgendeiner News stand dabei, dass die Abgemahnten 2-3 Millionen Euro gezahlt haben. Abmahnanwälte sind und bleiben die Wegelagerer der Moderne.


----------



## polarwolf (3. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass viele Betroffene eine Gegenklage wegen Erpressung und für Schadensersatz anstreben und ihr Geld zurückbekommen. Natürlich muss man damit auch ins Rampenlicht treten und so mancher Ehefrau wird das wohl nicht schmecken...
Abmahnanwälte schaden im Übrigen dem Ansehen der gesamten Anwaltschaft in Deutschland.


----------



## Raeven (3. Januar 2014)

Abmahnanwälte mit unrechtmäßigen Forderungen wie hier, die offensichtlich das Recht mehr als gebogen haben sollen, müssen  nach dem Beweis einer strafbaren Handlung ihre Zulassung dauerhaft verlieren. Allein dadurch würde es sich so mancher Anwalt schon überlegen welche Forderungen er verschickt. Das Recht wird durch solche perfiden Handlungen nur mit Füßen getreten.
Ich hoffe das die Staatsanwaltschaft und die Gerichte hier ein Musterbeispiel für alle anderen Abmahnanwälte schaffen.


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2014)

Viele Ehefrauen/Freundinnen werden von den Männern nur zu bieder angesehen...oder denkt ihr, die benutzen ihr Spielzeug ohne Filmchen?
Es ist ne Tatsache, das Frauen auch solche Filme gucken, soviel ich weiß, sogar bedeutend mehr als Männer.

an U+C sollte ein Exempel statuiert wird, um diese ganzen anderen Abmahner einzuschüchtern, für mich sind solche Kackprinzen keine Anwälte...die gehen nur auf Dummfang.


----------



## wheeler (3. Januar 2014)

gut so,hoffentlich werde sie auch verknackt,und hoffentlich wird auch davon berichtet


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass Urmann mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Bekanntschaft macht. 

Offensichtlich war das ganze nur eine billige Betrugsmasche, da die Kläger nicht mal im Besitz der Urheberrechte waren. Solchen Abmahnkanzleien muss endlich Einhalt geboten werden! Ich hoffe nur, dass diese Kanzlei jetzt vor die Hunde geht und Urmann samt Kollegen im Knast landet. Er ist nichts weiter, als ein kriminelles Arschloch!


----------



## Berserkus (3. Januar 2014)

Ich finds absolut Spitze das nun auch die "ehrlichen" Kollegen dem Treiben nicht mehr zusehen, sondern endlich jemand die Eier in der Hose hat dagegen anzugehen.

Ich hoffe nur das möglichst jeder der so eine Abmahnung erhalten hat eine Strafanzeige gegen Ullman & CO. stellen werden, nur die Masse ansich zeigt dann das das ganze Illegal ist.


----------



## wheeler (3. Januar 2014)

nur ob das was bringt wenn alle strafanzeige stellen?


----------



## Eckism (3. Januar 2014)

selbstverständlich zählt die masse...wir leben schließlich in einem angeblichen rechtsstaat...jetzt geht's um die wurscht, weil die öffentlichkeit wie nie zuvor an der sache interessiert ist, das wissen alle anwälte und richter.


----------



## acc (3. Januar 2014)

wheeler schrieb:


> nur ob das was bringt wenn alle strafanzeige stellen?



solange die nicht von der regensburger staatsanwaltschaft (unter deren schutz urmann offenbar steht) bearbeitet werden, kann das wirklich was bringen. und je mehr geschädigte anzeige stellen, umso höher wird die strafe bei einen schuldspruch .


----------



## Zsinj (3. Januar 2014)

Schön das sich was tut. 


> Zudem wird noch einmal auf das bereits viel besprochene Problem des Streamings hingewiesen.


Die Frage wie die IP Adressen ermittelt wurden ist mindestens genau so interessant. Hier fällt mir nämlich kein legaler Weg ein.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (3. Januar 2014)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Schön das sich was tut.
> Die Frage wie die IP Adressen ermittelt wurden ist mindestens genau so interessant. Hier fällt mir nämlich kein legaler Weg ein.


 
Sehr guter Punkt. Auch ich wüsste nicht, wie man diese legal hätte herausfinden sollen. Und wenn sie illegal erlangt wurden: Beweisverwertungsverbot.

Wenn ich "Urmann" nur höre krieg ich Puls und Brechreiz...das ist nicht mehr feierlich!


----------



## Niza (3. Januar 2014)

Ich finde es auch gut, dass endlich mal was dagegen Unternommen wird.

Ich will garnicht wissen, wie das ganze redtube, youtube, myvideo und den anderen Stream seiten geschadet hat.

Also ich besuche youtube usw mittlerweile sehr ungern, weil ich angst habe , was falsches zu streamen. 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Tech_13 (3. Januar 2014)

Da ging der Schuss wohl nach hinten los.


----------



## MMutzeck (3. Januar 2014)

Habe auch 2x Post von den bekommen, ich mache erstmal garnix, falls noch ein Brief kommt, gehe ich zum Anwalt, kostet mich ja nix, einglück auch.

Grüße
MM


----------



## freshprince2002 (3. Januar 2014)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Schön das sich was tut.
> Die Frage wie die IP Adressen ermittelt wurden ist mindestens genau so interessant. Hier fällt mir nämlich kein legaler Weg ein.


Man weiß schon längst, wie das ablief. Herr Solmecke hat das hier erklärt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Db6sSGWrOjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also in meinen Augen begang die Firma, die das gemacht hat, nun zusätzlich auch eine Urheberrechtsverletzung, da sie ja für die Verteilung eines geschützten Filmes beteiligt und verantwortlich war.

All das ist in meinen Augen sowieso eine organisierte Kriminalität, die von unserer Pseudo-Demokratie toleriert wird.
Zum Glück haben die sich hier selbst ans Bein gepinkelt. Das kommt davon, wenn man durch geldgier immer ans Limit gehen muss.
Wie war das bei Joko & Klass? "Bis einer heult"?


----------



## MichFancy (3. Januar 2014)

Was ich schon komisch finde, das es auf die natürlichste sache ein Urheberrecht gibt. 

Ist doch eh immer das selbe bei diesen Filmchen. Da müsste sich die Pornoindustrie selber abmahnen.


----------



## Pliscin (3. Januar 2014)

Ich warte immer noch auf meine Post  sollte bei mir was im Kasten liegen werde ich sofort zum Anwalt gehen und gegen die Kanzlei anzeige erstatten
der Herr Thomas Urmann sollte lieber erst einmal nachschauen was P2P bedeuten und was Streaming überhaupt ist und wie das ganze funktioniert
nach meiner Meinung stellt das auch eine Verletzung der Privatsfähre da


----------



## DarkmanGER (3. Januar 2014)

MMutzeck schrieb:


> Habe auch 2x Post von den bekommen, ich mache erstmal garnix, falls noch ein Brief kommt, gehe ich zum Anwalt, kostet mich ja nix, einglück auch.
> 
> Grüße
> MM


 
An Deiner Stelle würde ich trotzdem zum Anwalt gehen.
Nur auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Lancer. (3. Januar 2014)

Schön das sich endlich was gegen diese Geschwülste der Gesellschaft bewegt. Ich hoffe das die Kanzlei jeden geschädigten Schadensersatz zahlen muss und das bitte nicht zu knapp. 

Aber welchen Kleingeist ist es wieder eingefallen Titten ins Thumbnail zu packen ? Habt ihr das wirklich noch nötig.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (3. Januar 2014)

na jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Radget (3. Januar 2014)

ich verfolge den Fall schon seit der ersten Nachricht dazu und hoffe SEHR, dass hier endlich mal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht wird.

Bin wirklich äußerst gespannt, wie die Sache hier ausgeht. Nicht, weil ich in etwa betroffen bin, sondern ob hier wirklich mal durchgegriffen wird / gegriffen werden kann, oder 
ob sich einfach nur jemand anderes (in dem Fall MMR) mit der medialen Aufmerksamkeit profilieren möchte.

Popcorn ist jedenfalls schon bereit gestellt


----------



## Beam39 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich versteh gar nicht wieso die Betroffenen so zurückhaltend und passiv sind und das Ganze so hinnehmen können.. Ich find da überhaupt nichts verwerfliches und peinliches dran wenn ein Mann auf Pornoseiten unterwegs ist.. Viel schlimmer wärs wenn ein Mann das nicht tun würde  Wäre ich betroffen gewesen hätte ich da ganz schön auf die Kacke gehauen bzw. hauen lassen..



> Habe auch 2x Post von den bekommen, ich mache erstmal garnix, falls noch  ein Brief kommt, gehe ich zum Anwalt, kostet mich ja nix, einglück  auch.
> 
> Grüße
> MM



Ignorieren ist bei Briefen von Anwälten immer ganz schlecht und damit macht man sich nur mehr Probleme.. Ich würd einfach zu nem guten Anwalt gehen und ihn drum bitten alles in seiner Macht stehende gegen diese Idioten zu unternehmen..


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2014)

Der Anwalt der die Abmahnung verschickt hat braucht einen Anwalt  klingt irgendwie ironisch oder nicht? 

Jedenfalls der Richtige Schritt der hoffentlich zeigt, das auch Anwälte nicht einfach mal so mit irgendwas drohen dürfen.


----------



## Westcoast (3. Januar 2014)

das was die gemacht haben ist illegal und hat nichts mit gesetz zu tun. wenn man zum anwalt geht, kostet es doch viel geld.
es sei denn man hat eine rechtschutzversicherung, wobei diese auch nicht alles trägt.
man könnte zur verbraucherzentrale gehen und sich rat holen. kostet auch nichts. 

ein bekannter von mir hat viele abmahnungen bekommen und der ton wurde immer schärfer, um angst einzujagen.
er soll sachen heruntergeladen haben, wobei er die seite noch nicht mal kennt.

am ende haben die es sein lassen, weil sie nicht vor gericht gehen können. solche meiden sowieso das gericht, weil sie sonst nicht mehr absahnen können.
wenn das gericht nämlich gegen diese abzocker entscheidet, gilt die entscheidung für den ganzen umfang. 

denke nicht, dass man durch ignorieren ärger bekommt. zumal man ja nichts falsch gemacht hat.


----------



## phaYne (4. Januar 2014)

Ich find das super. Endlich bekommen dieses dreckigen Geldsammler namens Abmahnanwälte einen auf den Sack. Ich wenn nur einen Brief bekomm von einen so einen Anwalt fahr ich persönlich hin und regel das mit auf die "Mittelalter" Art.


----------



## Puff_der_Drache (4. Januar 2014)

MMutzeck schrieb:


> Habe auch 2x Post von den bekommen, ich mache erstmal garnix, falls noch ein Brief kommt, gehe ich zum Anwalt, kostet mich ja nix, einglück auch.
> 
> Grüße
> MM



Laut meinem Anwalt "muss" man auf garkeine Post Antworten, nichtmal auf die  von der Polizei. Lediglich wenn vom Staatsanwalt Post kommt sollte man doch mal Antworten sonst holen dich die Cops  Soviel erstmal generell zum Thema Post.

Allerdings würde ich an deiner statt ein Einschreiben (oder vergleichabre Rechtssichere Postwege) verfassen auf dem lediglich steht das du "... Hiermit widerspreche ich Ihrem Schreiben vom xx.xx.2013..." somit bist du auf der sicheren Seite bzgl. irgendwelchen "Fristen" die versteckt in Gesetzestexten lauern falls es hart auf hart kommt.  Ab jetzt müsstest du nichts mehr machen, nummer "sicherer" wäre dann anschließend zum Anwalt zu gehen. Da in Deutschland der Richter jeden Fall einzeln Bewertet kann man leider hier nie etwas konkretes sagen wie "bei der sache kommt immer die Strafe". Darum heißt es ja immer "Freiheitsstrafe BIS ZU so und so viel Jahren".

Greetz
Puff der Drache


----------



## akuji13 (4. Januar 2014)

Westcoast schrieb:


> es sei denn man hat eine rechtschutzversicherung, wobei diese auch nicht alles trägt.



IdR sind Urheberrechtsstreitigkeiten und Scheidungsgeschichten grundsätzlich aus den RSV ausgeschlossen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2014)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass viele Betroffene eine Gegenklage wegen Erpressung und für Schadensersatz anstreben und ihr Geld zurückbekommen. Natürlich muss man damit auch ins Rampenlicht treten und so mancher Ehefrau wird das wohl nicht schmecken...


 
Leute, die bei derartige Drohbriefen auf Rechtsmittel zurückgreifen, haben eh nie etwas gezahlt. Die Masche baut darauf aus, dass sich sehr viele Leute (aus gutem Grund) nicht sicher sind, innerhalb der legalen Grenzen geblieben zu sein und dass diese Leute den Aufwand und die Kosten eines Gerichtsverfahrens scheuen. Denn das kann zunächst einmal deutlich teurer sein, als die Mahngebühren.




Raeven schrieb:


> Abmahnanwälte mit unrechtmäßigen Forderungen wie hier, die offensichtlich das Recht mehr als gebogen haben sollen, müssen  nach dem Beweis einer strafbaren Handlung ihre Zulassung dauerhaft verlieren.



Anwälte handeln immer im Auftrag ihrer Mandanten und können somit nicht/kaum belangt werden. Sie können dem Mandanten allenfalls raten, den Scheiß zu lassen - aber wenn jemand der Meinung ist, "sein Recht" verteidigen zu müssen, dann sollte er auch Rechtsbeistand bekommen können, denn den braucht man in unserem System nunmal mehr als oft  .
Zu entscheiden, ob der Kläger im Unrecht ist, obliegt nun einmal aus gutem Grund den Richtern - und nicht den Anwälten.




Westcoast schrieb:


> das was die gemacht haben ist illegal und hat nichts mit gesetz zu tun. wenn man zum anwalt geht, kostet es doch viel geld.
> es sei denn man hat eine rechtschutzversicherung, wobei diese auch nicht alles trägt.
> man könnte zur verbraucherzentrale gehen und sich rat holen. kostet auch nichts.



Ne rechtliche Beratung kostet auch bei der Verbraucherzentrale. Iirc 50-60 €. Von "Recht haben" nach "Recht kriegen" zu kommen ist in Deutschland ein Privileg, dass man bezahlen muss


----------

